

New Study on Customer Referral Marketing - codercraig
http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/customer-referral-marketing-benchmark-report-2014/

======
codercraig
Why should you think about Customer Marketing?

It’s an essential strategy for company growth and is used by high-growth
companies like Airbnb, Uber and Dropbox.

So you’re not alone if you are considering buying a customer marketing
solution in 2014.

You can use customer marketing to build and strengthen your userbase.

Referral programs can drive a repeatable and scalable customer acquisition
effort.

An essential strategy to consider as paid efforts like display and retargeting
campaigns have steadily rising costs and inefficiencies.

Read more: [http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/customer-referral-
marketin...](http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/customer-referral-marketing-
benchmark-report-2014/)

